# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Carlos K. Wesley, M.D. (NYC)-Female Hairline (1367 FU)

## Billena

This 46-year-old woman was bothered by the progressive thinning in her hairline and temples.  A treatment at the office of Dr. Carlos K. Wesley (NYC) involving 1367 grafts as well as PRP and ACell therapy yielded results as early as 3 months postoperatively.  Here, the patient can be seen 6 months after her FUT procedure.

----------

